# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen Venlafaxine

## rosamimosa

Sinds een week ben ik Venlafaxine (Efexor) aan t afbouwen. Ik had 3 jaar lang 75 mg. De huisarts heeft een afbouwschema geadviseerd waarbij ik om de dag 75 en 37,5 neem en dat twee weken. Dan een dag 37,5 erbij in de week en dat weer twee weken. Totdat ik op 37,5 zit en zo verder naar 0. Nu lees ik op verschillende sites dat dit niet goed is om te doen. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------

